# Smartphone-Tarif: Ist das seriös?



## SkoII (21. September 2012)

Guten Abend,

meine Situation sieht wie folgt aus:

Ich kaufe mir das Samsung Galaxy Nexus im Handel für ~300€ und möchte dazu einen Vertrag haben. Ich habe folgende Prioritäten hierbei: Ich telefoniere nicht sonderlich viel (Freunde haben alle unterschiedliche Netze), SMS-Flat benötige ich gar nicht (What'sApp ftw), ich brauche eine Internet-Flat für: selten Facebook, verschiedene Nachrichten-Seiten täglich, What'sApp, WetterApp, e-Mails, generell ein klein wenig surfen (youtube schließe ich aus, da es zuviel verbraucht), nicht mehr als 25€ monatlich

Ich habe nun diese Flat gefunden und ich glaube die würde meinen Ansprüchen genügen:

http://www.fonic.de/lp/fonic-smart

Die Frage ist nur: 
- Sind hierbei verstecke kosten? (Zum Beispiel monatlich zzgl. 1,99€ für monatliche Papierrechnung wie bei Klarmobil.de)
- Ist Fonic generell seriös?
- Passen 500MB für meine Ansprüche?

Hatte noch nie ein Smartphone.


----------



## kaepteniglo (21. September 2012)

Die angegebene Datenmenge bei den Flatrates bezieht sich auf die maximale Geschwindigkeit, du hast also immer eine Datenverbindung, nur bis max. 500 MB halt 7,2 Mbit.

Fonic ist im O2-Netz angesiedelt, wie BASE im E-Plus.

Alle Kosten findest du hier: http://www.fonic.de/html/pdf/FONIC_Telefonie-Preisliste.pdf (u.a. Rechnungskopie via Kundendienst: 5€/Kopie)


Die Antworten stehen zwar alle auch schon auf der Seite, aber was solls


----------



## H2OTest (21. September 2012)

Du willst an sich nur Internet? - Schonmal an Aldi Talk Prepaid gedacht? 5 gb für 15 euro im Monat, bleibt der Rest halt noch für Telefonie oder SMS


----------



## SkoII (21. September 2012)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Die angegebene Datenmenge bei den Flatrates bezieht sich auf die maximale Geschwindigkeit, du hast also immer eine Datenverbindung, nur bis max. 500 MB halt 7,2 Mbit.
> 
> Fonic ist im O2-Netz angesiedelt, wie BASE im E-Plus.
> 
> ...



Alle Informationen die du beschrieben hast sind mir bekannt, bis auf das mit der Rechnungskopie. Da ich das nicht in Anspruch nehmen würde, würden meine monatlichen Kosten also auch nicht mehr als diese 16,95&#8364; betragen. Das ist gut.

Und das mit dem Aldi: Diese Internet-Flatt 1500MB und 5000MB sind doch nur für Tablet, bzw. da braucht man einen Webstick. Fällt flach. Und man sagt sich, dass das E-Plus-Netz das schlechteste ist, was es gibt. Vielerorts schlechter bis gar kein Empfang.


----------



## Magogan (22. September 2012)

Also der Tarif sieht ganz ok aus und ich habe bisher keine versteckten Kosten gefunden. Du solltest dir aber vor Vertragsabschluss den Vertrag und die allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen ("das Kleingedruckte") genau durchlesen.


----------



## Klos1 (22. September 2012)

Ob nun Fonic, Fyve, Simyo, Congstar oder welcher Discounter auch immer, ihre Angebote sind eigentlich fast alle identisch. Ich bin zum Beispiel bei Simyo (e-Plus-Netz) und war bisher immer sehr zufrieden.
Wenn du halt Telekom als Netz haben möchtest, dann gehst du zum Beispiel zu Fyve oder Congstar. Wie gesagt, soweit es die Discounter angeht, sind die Angebote überall ziemlich identisch.

Hier siehst du, welcher Discounter in welchem Netz funkt:

http://www.billiger-telefonieren.de/handy-discounter/netze/

Also, ich kann die Discounter nur empfehlen. Du kommst einfach viel billiger weg, wie mit einem Vertrag bei Vodafone, Telekom, O2 oder was auch immer. Natürlich bekommst du bei den Discountern für den Preis kein Handy dazu. Wenn man darauf aber nicht angewiesen ist und sich sein Smartphone auch so leisten kann, fährt man damit viel billiger. Bei diesen Verträgen mit "verbilligten" Handy zahlt man letztendlich immer gehörig drauf.


----------



## H2OTest (22. September 2012)

SkoII schrieb:


> Alle Informationen die du beschrieben hast sind mir bekannt, bis auf das mit der Rechnungskopie. Da ich das nicht in Anspruch nehmen würde, würden meine monatlichen Kosten also auch nicht mehr als diese 16,95€ betragen. Das ist gut.
> 
> Und das mit dem Aldi: Diese Internet-Flatt 1500MB und 5000MB sind doch nur für Tablet, bzw. da braucht man einen Webstick. Fällt flach. Und man sagt sich, dass das E-Plus-Netz das schlechteste ist, was es gibt. Vielerorts schlechter bis gar kein Empfang.



- läuft wunderbar auf meinem tablet, und das hat auch nur nen simkarten einschub ...


----------



## EspCap (22. September 2012)

Das E-Plus Netz ist lausig. Mitten in München nur EDGE und solche Späße. 
Wenn es nur ums Telefonieren & SMS geht, in Ordnung. Aber nicht für's Internet.


----------



## Saji (22. September 2012)

Ich könnte auch noch o2 empfehlen. Die haben gerade ihren o2 Blue Select 1 Tarif im Angebot. Flat ins o2 Netz, SMS Flat, Surf Flat (300MB, danach Drosselung), eine Flat in ein Netz deiner Wahl (auch Festnetz möglich) und für kurze Zeit jetzt sogar noch 100 Freiminuten jeden Monat in alle deutschen Netze. Das Ganze soll dann 12 Monate 17,99 und ab dem 13. Monat 19,99 kosten. Mir persönlich gefällt bei o2 die gute Netzabdeckung, im Gegensatz zum E-Plus-Netz, das leider noch immer grausig ist.

Ich selbst bin auch bei o2, hab aber den alten o2 Blue 100 Tarif. Surf Flat (Drosselung erst nach 500M, SMS Flat, Flat ins o2 Netz und 100 Freiminuten in alle deutschen Netze. Zahle dafür im Moment 20,25 im Monat, ab dem 25. Monat 22,49. Bis jetzt hatte ich nie Probleme mit o2, ganz im Gegensatz zu T-Mobile/Telekom und Vodafone, wo gerne mal eine Rechnung nicht ganz stimmte.


----------



## Rabaz (22. September 2012)

SkoII schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> 
> meine Situation sieht wie folgt aus:
> 
> ...



Fonic (o2) ist generell seriös und nein es gibt erstmal keine versteckten Kosten. 500 MB sind ausreichend, vielleicht nicht im ersten Monat wo man ja auch mal das Ding testet, herumspielt, was runterlädt und neugierig ist und ausprobiert usw.


Ich empfehle aber, sich mal bei Congstar umzusehen. Das beste (D1) Netz und eine sehr hohe Kundenfreundlichkeit / Flexibilität mit deinem Tarif, du kannst monatlich umbuchen, das eine oder andere dazu oder wieder ab bestellen, oder es einfach kündigen. Die flat mit 500 schnellen MB (danach unbegrenzt aber langsam) kostet dich da 9,99 Euro. Entweder prepaid oder Vertrag, bei Vertrag kannst du sogar noch wählen ob für 2 Jahre oder monatlich kündbar, diese Option kostet 25 Euro einmalig. Hört sich ganz leicht nach abzocke an, im Vergleich zu anderen ist es aber SEHR fair.
http://www.congstar.de/tarifpakete/
http://www.congstar.de/prepaid/

Du bekommst zB. bei 1&1 auch ne all-net-flat (dh. ALLE flats incl.) für 20 Euro und ein geiles Handy "kostenlos" dazu. Auch nicht schlecht ABER aus der Nummer kommst du nicht mehr raus für 2 Jahre, Kündigungsfrist 3 Monate, Kündigungsverfahren künstlich erschwert und wenn du einen Tag zu spät kommst hast du es wieder für ein ganzes Jahr. Technisch auch einwandfrei usw. aber du kannst dich leichter von deiner Frau trennen als von 1&1, es sei denn du hast so viele Rechtsanwälte wie die Alte vom Wulff.

So an sich sind die ganzen bekannten "kleinen" wie fonic, aldi, tschibo, congstar, blau.de, symio etc.etc. aber alle seriös, da brauchst du eigentlich keine Angst haben.

Aber Congstar hat die beste flexibilität, das beste Netz und den besten Preis.


----------



## H2OTest (22. September 2012)

falscher thread ...


----------



## SkoII (22. September 2012)

Ich habe mich jetzt fest entschieden und nehme den Tarif von FONIC.

http://www.fonic.de/tarife/fonic-smart-smartphone-tarif-500-minuten-sms-internet-flat

Das geht über das O2 Netz und sollte somit in Ordnung sein. Gleichzeitig kann ich flexibel bleiben, da ich jeden Monat kündigen kann.

Ich bedanke mich bei allen Leuten die geantwortet haben.


----------

